# Possible Implantation?!?!?! TMI alert! Photo attached!



## Haleytivet

OK ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I just saw remnants of IMPLANTATION bleeding!!!!!

I took a picture but didn't want to post it in fear of it being TMI, but if ya'll want to see it I'll post it...

I am 6/7 dpo and the last 2 days I have had some cramping and lotiony cm (wish I would have taken a picture of it). Last night while sleeping I woke up to some sharp stabbing pains on the left side that lasts seconds then went away. I thought it was gas pains because I've been extra gassy lately...

This morning I woke up with some cramping. I went the restroom just now and had pink on the toilet paper so I decided to check my cervix and look at my cm. I was a little terrified at first as I saw BLOOD but when I wiped it onto a tissue it was mixed with clear mucus and slight brown discharge. I checked again and barely anymore blood. I am 2 weeks away from my period (I ovulated extra early this cycle but I think it's because of the clomid) so it's hard for me to believe that this is spotting due to AF.

Fingers crossed!!!!!! I know that based on research there is varying degrees of what people see as implantation bleeding... I just hope this is it!!! 

At least we'll know what to call it in a couple days :)

If I'm preggo then it's definitely implantation!! HA...


----------



## lady1985

Haleytivet said:


> OK ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I just saw remnants of IMPLANTATION bleeding!!!!!
> 
> I took a picture but didn't want to post it in fear of it being TMI, but if ya'll want to see it I'll post it...
> 
> I am 6/7 dpo and the last 2 days I have had some cramping and lotiony cm (wish I would have taken a picture of it). Last night while sleeping I woke up to some sharp stabbing pains on the left side that lasts seconds then went away. I thought it was gas pains because I've been extra gassy lately...
> 
> This morning I woke up with some cramping. I went the restroom just now and had pink on the toilet paper so I decided to check my cervix and look at my cm. I was a little terrified at first as I saw BLOOD but when I wiped it onto a tissue it was mixed with clear mucus and slight brown discharge. I checked again and barely anymore blood. I am 2 weeks away from my period (I ovulated extra early this cycle but I think it's because of the clomid) so it's hard for me to believe that this is spotting due to AF.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!!! I know that based on research there is varying degrees of what people see as implantation bleeding... I just hope this is it!!!
> 
> At least we'll know what to call it in a couple days :)
> 
> If I'm preggo then it's definitely implantation!! HA...

sounds like imp bleeding...aww fingers and toes XX for u. :thumbup:

keep us updated 

:dust:


----------



## Haleytivet

lady1985 said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I just saw remnants of IMPLANTATION bleeding!!!!!
> 
> I took a picture but didn't want to post it in fear of it being TMI, but if ya'll want to see it I'll post it...
> 
> I am 6/7 dpo and the last 2 days I have had some cramping and lotiony cm (wish I would have taken a picture of it). Last night while sleeping I woke up to some sharp stabbing pains on the left side that lasts seconds then went away. I thought it was gas pains because I've been extra gassy lately...
> 
> This morning I woke up with some cramping. I went the restroom just now and had pink on the toilet paper so I decided to check my cervix and look at my cm. I was a little terrified at first as I saw BLOOD but when I wiped it onto a tissue it was mixed with clear mucus and slight brown discharge. I checked again and barely anymore blood. I am 2 weeks away from my period (I ovulated extra early this cycle but I think it's because of the clomid) so it's hard for me to believe that this is spotting due to AF.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!!! I know that based on research there is varying degrees of what people see as implantation bleeding... I just hope this is it!!!
> 
> At least we'll know what to call it in a couple days :)
> 
> If I'm preggo then it's definitely implantation!! HA...
> 
> sounds like imp bleeding...aww fingers and toes XX for u. :thumbup:
> 
> keep us updated
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!! After everything I've been through I could use some good news ;)


----------



## MommyH

I say post it! Pictures help us all sooo much, everything on these boards is tmi most of the time hahaha that's why we live here pretty much because we all are crazy tmi people lol


----------



## Haleytivet

MommyH said:


> I say post it! Pictures help us all sooo much, everything on these boards is tmi most of the time hahaha that's why we live here pretty much because we all are crazy tmi people lol

lol I thought the same but I didn't want to if no one wanted to see it. I feel the same as you! I wish people posted more pics so we can say oh yeah I have that too! Especially if I am pregnant it would be great to know ok that's what it looks like :)

I'll post it when I get home!!! :) Thanks for giving me permission ;)


----------



## katrus78

I say post it! Just put TMI in the title)))


----------



## twokiddos

I say post it too! I agree you should put TMI or graphic pic in the title but it's educational. People who want to look can and others can stay away. 

I had, what I think could have been, O bleeding over the weekend. Slight pinky coloration on the tissue after using the restroom. I didn't have the sense to take a picture but I'd be interested to see if it looks the same as yours. 

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## pink32

Haleytivet said:


> OK ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I just saw remnants of IMPLANTATION bleeding!!!!!
> 
> I took a picture but didn't want to post it in fear of it being TMI, but if ya'll want to see it I'll post it...
> 
> I am 6/7 dpo and the last 2 days I have had some cramping and lotiony cm (wish I would have taken a picture of it). Last night while sleeping I woke up to some sharp stabbing pains on the left side that lasts seconds then went away. I thought it was gas pains because I've been extra gassy lately...
> 
> This morning I woke up with some cramping. I went the restroom just now and had pink on the toilet paper so I decided to check my cervix and look at my cm. I was a little terrified at first as I saw BLOOD but when I wiped it onto a tissue it was mixed with clear mucus and slight brown discharge. I checked again and barely anymore blood. I am 2 weeks away from my period (I ovulated extra early this cycle but I think it's because of the clomid) so it's hard for me to believe that this is spotting due to AF.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!!! I know that based on research there is varying degrees of what people see as implantation bleeding... I just hope this is it!!!
> 
> At least we'll know what to call it in a couple days :)
> 
> If I'm preggo then it's definitely implantation!! HA...

Hi,

i am currently in the same position as you entirely...i'm very interested to see if you are pregnant - i hope you are!

i have a 7 month old baby and we are not trying however i just noticed pink blood yesterday and by the evening it was brown and today gone!

i have no idea if i am pregnant will be testing in the next few days, but i kinda think it's inplantation bleed too.

Good luck!


----------



## Haleytivet

Ok here they are...

First picture is this afternoon when I first saw the pink on the toilet paper so I did a quick swipe and found this:

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i209/spazticsmiles/IMG_1973-1.jpg


5 hours later this is what I swiped:

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i209/spazticsmiles/IMG_1974-1.jpg

If it stays dark then I truly believe that this was implantation.. If I wouldn't have swiped for my cm I may have not even seen the blood thus tomorrow it would have been brownish... If I have more blood then I'm puzzled. But I'll be sure to update once I get either a BFP or a BFN so we know if this was implantation or not :)


----------



## MommyH

Are you going to test tomorrow? It totally looks like my spotting I had with my daughter after dtd!


----------



## Affyash

Hey thank you for the courage to post pics! I hope the bright red stops for you tomorrow and it will be more obviously ib! Otherwise I'd be as stumped as you! I have heard low progesterone can cause breakthrough bleeding. Are you on any meds for it? Keep us posted! Fx for you!


----------



## MarineLady

Thanks for the pic, Hayleytivet! I had something very similar today! I believe I am 9 or 10 dpo. I had been temping up until o but my dh and I had both been sick so we haven't had much action so I kind of just figured this was an off month. Af is not due until Friday and I am on a 26 day cycle, so if I am this early, that's earrrrlllly! When I went to the bathroom today I wiped and saw my tp had brown discharge. No red, just brown. 

I am hoping this is positive for both of us! Keep us posted on how things turn out :)


----------



## AusGirl86

Fingers crossed its im bleeding! I'm hanging out to see what happens - how soon until you can test? Here's hoping for your :bfp:


----------



## Haleytivet

Really Mommy? That makes me smile :) I probably won't test tomorrow but I will start on Wednesday. I do have low progesterone (both mc's were due to low progesterone) and have meds on standby as soon as I get a positive hpt. I had VERY irregular cycles on the progesterone the last 2 cycles. I took it cd 16-25 but when I stopped I still didn't have a period until like 2 weeks later making me have a 36-40 day cycle so my doctor told me to try starting it with a positive result!! 

I also agree if it stays brownish pink then it's a good sign! I'll definitely keep y'all updated!!

Thanks for all the kind words!

Xoxo


----------



## bbgoosebumps

I think it looks promising! 

Thank you for being so brave and posting that picture! I was waiting, and so curious to see. There is no such thing as TMI on here lol.


----------



## dizzy65

it looks like spotting to me.. i had a bit of it when i was preg with ds


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks like implantation to me! Congrats! :)


----------



## katrus78

Thank you so much for the pic! If you do turn out pg, this is great for comparing. And it's not really tmi for many of us. We see it once in a while on our own toilet paper, right?)))
The brownish tones def hints that it is ib. However, not to discourage you or anything, but if it will last for more than 5 days and you don't turn out pg, you should prob get checked for cysts. I once had a very brown spotting for 13 days, and they said it was due to a cyst. They said nothing to worry about, they were not gonna do anything about it since it was a small cyst, but at list they can monitor it's growth. With that said, I have had about 5 cycles after that and brown spotting never happened afterwards. This cycle though... Ahhhh, I am having light pink spotting 5 days in a row, and it almost makes me cry because I realize it is prob not ib((((((( I am due for af in three days, and took 3 tests so far, all bfn(((( I will update as well to let you guys no if it's bfn, than it would show that we could get pink or brown spotting due to something else. 

I honestly hope from the bottom of my heart that you will get that bfp this month sweety!!


----------



## twokiddos

Thank you so much for posting your pictures. I agree with another poster, this isn't anything we haven't all seen for ourselves at some point throughout our cycles. This will be great to see if you get your BFP this month!!! FX for you!

Have you had anymore spotting since?


----------



## cj1979

Omg. Thank you SO much for putting those pics up. That's exactly whats happening to me. I'm 7dpo, got 7 days till withch shows her ugly face. I've even wondering what's been going on with my lady bits, but knowing so many lades have the same is filling me with hope. Good luck and keep us informed! Xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

katrus78 said:


> Thank you so much for the pic! If you do turn out pg, this is great for comparing. And it's not really tmi for many of us. We see it once in a while on our own toilet paper, right?)))
> The brownish tones def hints that it is ib. However, not to discourage you or anything, but if it will last for more than 5 days and you don't turn out pg, you should prob get checked for cysts. I once had a very brown spotting for 13 days, and they said it was due to a cyst. They said nothing to worry about, they were not gonna do anything about it since it was a small cyst, but at list they can monitor it's growth. With that said, I have had about 5 cycles after that and brown spotting never happened afterwards. This cycle though... Ahhhh, I am having light pink spotting 5 days in a row, and it almost makes me cry because I realize it is prob not ib((((((( I am due for af in three days, and took 3 tests so far, all bfn(((( I will update as well to let you guys no if it's bfn, than it would show that we could get pink or brown spotting due to something else.
> 
> I honestly hope from the bottom of my heart that you will get that bfp this month sweety!!

Thanks so much!! Well luckily I had an ultrasound to check for cysts a couple weeks ago so I know that I don't have any. However I have history of having low progesterone so I know that this can cause spotting, but with my last two miscarriages the spotting was so much different (and actually showed when I wiped) What I've shown here is what I've actually retreived when I check my cm. When I actually wipe there isn't anything on the toilet paper (except for the first time, it was light pink, which led me to check my cm and then got what the first picture shows) 

I definitely know not to get my hopes up as I have been through so much before but this time it just seems different which leads me to be a little excited!! :) I am not due for AF until February 9 as I have a 33-34 day cycle and with all the other spotting episodes I've had they have only started a week before AF so this is quite different!

This morning I checked my cm again and it was a mixture of creamy white and light light brown. There was no hint of blood or pink mixed in.

I can honestly say that I haven't experienced these types of cervical mucus with previous cycles and even when I turned positive. I can only hope that this is it.

I plan on starting to test tomorrow even though it's unlikely to get a positive but because of my history with the low progesterone I have to start supplements as soon as I get a positive so I want to test early and catch the positive early.

Thanks so much for the positivity! I also agree with you ladies that if this is implantation that it will be great to know what it looks like - even though there are varying degrees of implantation bleeding and it's possible to be different with every person/cycle.

I'll keep you posted. If I get a good sample today I'll take another picture and post it to show what it's like today. Kinda gross but I may start doing this daily just to see the progression/changes in cervical mucus during the two week wait. It'll be a great learning experience if we are pregnant to see the different changes.

AHHH.. Sorry I'm rambling! Please keep posting your experiences. :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

Good luck.
I have had a mixture of red and brown spotting from late PM on 7dpo and I'm still getting it now on 9dpo (mainly brown), for me though I think it is the lead up to AF as I get it most cycles, but mega thanks for posting the pics.

I'm thinking I might make an appointment with my GP though to discuss the breakthrough bleeding though, it drives me up the wall!


----------



## Nada A

hi girls, i was wondering if it turned out to be pregnancy.. my period is due on thursday and last friday i experienced spotting same as ur pic saturday i had nothing, sunday,monday and today there are some when i wipe between brown and pink discharge could this be implantation bleeding and could it last 4 days ?


----------



## Haleytivet

Nada A said:


> hi girls, i was wondering if it turned out to be pregnancy.. my period is due on thursday and last friday i experienced spotting same as ur pic saturday i had nothing, sunday,monday and today there are some when i wipe between brown and pink discharge could this be implantation bleeding and could it last 4 days ?

Well no update yet. I'm actually VERY early but I will start testing tomorrow so I'll definitely keep you posted! From what I've read implantation spotting can last up to 5 days - That's why people sometimes confuse it as a light period.

I am not certain this is implantation but everything is pointing towards it! Once I get my BFP (positive thinking) I'll know for sure if this was implantation and ya'll will be the first to be updated!!!


----------



## Nada A

Haleytivet said:


> Nada A said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, i was wondering if it turned out to be pregnancy.. my period is due on thursday and last friday i experienced spotting same as ur pic saturday i had nothing, sunday,monday and today there are some when i wipe between brown and pink discharge could this be implantation bleeding and could it last 4 days ?
> 
> Well no update yet. I'm actually VERY early but I will start testing tomorrow so I'll definitely keep you posted! From what I've read implantation spotting can last up to 5 days - That's why people sometimes confuse it as a light period.
> 
> I am not certain this is implantation but everything is pointing towards it! Once I get my BFP (positive thinking) I'll know for sure if this was implantation and ya'll will be the first to be updated!!!Click to expand...


Yaay i hope u get ur BFP tomorrow.. and wish mine is implantation bleeding.. i've had it before in my pregnancy last october , i had brown spotting at 11-12 dpo and i got my bfp on 15 dpo.. but i miscarried :cry:


----------



## Affyash

Hey still stalking this thread!!! Have any of you with m/c ever tried taking 1 baby aspirin a day from O til AF shows? I've heard that it can help with the implantation process since it helps thin blood? I'm trying it this month! I had a m/c in August after having some really light ib at about 9 dpo. I wonder if it would've helped me keep my angel. Anywhoo, just wanted to mention it. Good luck to all! So hoping it turns out to be ib!!!


----------



## Nada A

Affyash said:


> Hey still stalking this thread!!! Have any of you with m/c ever tried taking 1 baby aspirin a day from O til AF shows? I've heard that it can help with the implantation process since it helps thin blood? I'm trying it this month! I had a m/c in August after having some really light ib at about 9 dpo. I wonder if it would've helped me keep my angel. Anywhoo, just wanted to mention it. Good luck to all! So hoping it turns out to be ib!!!

Hi Affyash.. i recommend that u ask ur doctor before taking anything and i dont think it helps because back in october when i had a miscarriage i used to take baby aspirin everyday with my pregnancy as my doctor advised and even though i had a miscarriage !


----------



## Haleytivet

Affyash said:


> Hey still stalking this thread!!! Have any of you with m/c ever tried taking 1 baby aspirin a day from O til AF shows? I've heard that it can help with the implantation process since it helps thin blood? I'm trying it this month! I had a m/c in August after having some really light ib at about 9 dpo. I wonder if it would've helped me keep my angel. Anywhoo, just wanted to mention it. Good luck to all! So hoping it turns out to be ib!!!

I agree! I wouldn't take anything unless you talk to your doctor about it. He may want to do an ultrasound and check to see how thin your uterus is. Then at that point they will prescribe you what you need to take to build it up. Taking baby ASA if not needed can cause a lot of severe problems! (I'm an ER nurse and have seen some pretty bad stuff) because it's not just thinning out your blood for your uterus... Its' thinning out the blood that circulates your heart and could cause you to have some bad symptoms if not needed.

Just my opinion though :)


----------



## Nada A

so girls tomorrow im 13 dpo and i've been spotting since friday now it stopped.. do u think i should take a test tomorrow or should i wait ??


----------



## katrus78

Haleytivet said:


> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the pic! If you do turn out pg, this is great for comparing. And it's not really tmi for many of us. We see it once in a while on our own toilet paper, right?)))
> The brownish tones def hints that it is ib. However, not to discourage you or anything, but if it will last for more than 5 days and you don't turn out pg, you should prob get checked for cysts. I once had a very brown spotting for 13 days, and they said it was due to a cyst. They said nothing to worry about, they were not gonna do anything about it since it was a small cyst, but at list they can monitor it's growth. With that said, I have had about 5 cycles after that and brown spotting never happened afterwards. This cycle though... Ahhhh, I am having light pink spotting 5 days in a row, and it almost makes me cry because I realize it is prob not ib((((((( I am due for af in three days, and took 3 tests so far, all bfn(((( I will update as well to let you guys no if it's bfn, than it would show that we could get pink or brown spotting due to something else.
> 
> I honestly hope from the bottom of my heart that you will get that bfp this month sweety!!
> 
> Thanks so much!! Well luckily I had an ultrasound to check for cysts a couple weeks ago so I know that I don't have any. However I have history of having low progesterone so I know that this can cause spotting, but with my last two miscarriages the spotting was so much different (and actually showed when I wiped) What I've shown here is what I've actually retreived when I check my cm. When I actually wipe there isn't anything on the toilet paper (except for the first time, it was light pink, which led me to check my cm and then got what the first picture shows)
> 
> I definitely know not to get my hopes up as I have been through so much before but this time it just seems different which leads me to be a little excited!! :) I am not due for AF until February 9 as I have a 33-34 day cycle and with all the other spotting episodes I've had they have only started a week before AF so this is quite different!
> 
> This morning I checked my cm again and it was a mixture of creamy white and light light brown. There was no hint of blood or pink mixed in.
> 
> I can honestly say that I haven't experienced these types of cervical mucus with previous cycles and even when I turned positive. I can only hope that this is it.
> 
> I plan on starting to test tomorrow even though it's unlikely to get a positive but because of my history with the low progesterone I have to start supplements as soon as I get a positive so I want to test early and catch the positive early.
> 
> Thanks so much for the positivity! I also agree with you ladies that if this is implantation that it will be great to know what it looks like - even though there are varying degrees of implantation bleeding and it's possible to be different with every person/cycle.
> 
> I'll keep you posted. If I get a good sample today I'll take another picture and post it to show what it's like today. Kinda gross but I may start doing this daily just to see the progression/changes in cervical mucus during the two week wait. It'll be a great learning experience if we are pregnant to see the different changes.
> 
> AHHH.. Sorry I'm rambling! Please keep posting your experiences. :)Click to expand...



Great, it could be like a Beautiful Cervix Project posted by one amazing and brave 25 year old (her husband took pics of her cervix daily), I am sure many 
of us heard of it. You can do a Beautiful Implantation CM Project lol)))

I called my doctor's nurse his morning to let them know about the spotting, and she said it is not coming from my cyst. Now I am frustrated. Will have an appointment with doc on Thursday so hopefully good news, fx... 

Let us know please ASAP when you get your bfp!


----------



## katrus78

And yeah, 13 dpo is a great time to test! Very excited for you!


----------



## Affyash

Thank you for the advice ladies! I absolutely hate the internet sometimes, I always think I'm able to self-diagnose and self-medicate! I did get authorized to get a fertility work up done, so if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll be going to my doctor anyway. The only reason I thought it would really help is I was inadvertently taking a blood thinner when I got prego with my son. Although I didn't know it at the time! Sigh. Hopefully I get prego like now and I won't have to worry about it! Sorry to those of you who've had m/c, I know how hard it can be! FX for all of us!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Nada A said:


> so girls tomorrow im 13 dpo and i've been spotting since friday now it stopped.. do u think i should take a test tomorrow or should i wait ??

lol I would so have already tested!!!! Like 3 days ago :)

Good luck and keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

katrus78 said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the pic! If you do turn out pg, this is great for comparing. And it's not really tmi for many of us. We see it once in a while on our own toilet paper, right?)))
> The brownish tones def hints that it is ib. However, not to discourage you or anything, but if it will last for more than 5 days and you don't turn out pg, you should prob get checked for cysts. I once had a very brown spotting for 13 days, and they said it was due to a cyst. They said nothing to worry about, they were not gonna do anything about it since it was a small cyst, but at list they can monitor it's growth. With that said, I have had about 5 cycles after that and brown spotting never happened afterwards. This cycle though... Ahhhh, I am having light pink spotting 5 days in a row, and it almost makes me cry because I realize it is prob not ib((((((( I am due for af in three days, and took 3 tests so far, all bfn(((( I will update as well to let you guys no if it's bfn, than it would show that we could get pink or brown spotting due to something else.
> 
> I honestly hope from the bottom of my heart that you will get that bfp this month sweety!!
> 
> Thanks so much!! Well luckily I had an ultrasound to check for cysts a couple weeks ago so I know that I don't have any. However I have history of having low progesterone so I know that this can cause spotting, but with my last two miscarriages the spotting was so much different (and actually showed when I wiped) What I've shown here is what I've actually retreived when I check my cm. When I actually wipe there isn't anything on the toilet paper (except for the first time, it was light pink, which led me to check my cm and then got what the first picture shows)
> 
> I definitely know not to get my hopes up as I have been through so much before but this time it just seems different which leads me to be a little excited!! :) I am not due for AF until February 9 as I have a 33-34 day cycle and with all the other spotting episodes I've had they have only started a week before AF so this is quite different!
> 
> This morning I checked my cm again and it was a mixture of creamy white and light light brown. There was no hint of blood or pink mixed in.
> 
> I can honestly say that I haven't experienced these types of cervical mucus with previous cycles and even when I turned positive. I can only hope that this is it.
> 
> I plan on starting to test tomorrow even though it's unlikely to get a positive but because of my history with the low progesterone I have to start supplements as soon as I get a positive so I want to test early and catch the positive early.
> 
> Thanks so much for the positivity! I also agree with you ladies that if this is implantation that it will be great to know what it looks like - even though there are varying degrees of implantation bleeding and it's possible to be different with every person/cycle.
> 
> I'll keep you posted. If I get a good sample today I'll take another picture and post it to show what it's like today. Kinda gross but I may start doing this daily just to see the progression/changes in cervical mucus during the two week wait. It'll be a great learning experience if we are pregnant to see the different changes.
> 
> AHHH.. Sorry I'm rambling! Please keep posting your experiences. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, it could be like a Beautiful Cervix Project posted by one amazing and brave 25 year old (her husband took pics of her cervix daily), I am sure many
> of us heard of it. You can do a Beautiful Implantation CM Project lol)))
> 
> I called my doctor's nurse his morning to let them know about the spotting, and she said it is not coming from my cyst. Now I am frustrated. Will have an appointment with doc on Thursday so hopefully good news, fx...
> 
> Let us know please ASAP when you get your bfp!Click to expand...

LOL.. I'll have to check out the beautiful cervix project. Never heard of it! LOL... It would definitely be beneficial for people if it is implantation. I'll definitely keep taking pics. :) haha


----------



## Nada A

i just bought a test .. i think i will do it first thing in the morning ! so scared to get a negative test as i don't believe in 13 dpo testing:nope:


----------



## katrus78

I'll be 12 dpo tomorrow and I will take one too to keep you company? But I started spotting heavier today so the chances are low, so I will keep my fingers crossed or you.


----------



## Haleytivet

Yay!!!!! I'll be right there with you although you all have much better chances than I do being that you are 12 and 13 dpo!! And I'm only 8 :)


----------



## katrus78

It soo bothers me that my doc or the nurse haven't suggested that my spotting could be caused by low progesterone. I found that possibility out by reading some of the girls' posts on here. I feel sometimes that I know more than them about what's going on in my body... Either they don't care enough because they have such a rotation of clients (almost like a factory), or they really don't know. Either one is awful... I think I need to change a doctor...


----------



## Nada A

i just had a test and BFN :(


----------



## Affyash

:( I'm sorry Nada, hang in there. Maybe it's too early? FX that your bean is just taking a little longer to pick up!


----------



## Haleytivet

I'm 8dpo and tested this morning. Of course it was a BFN. Didn't expect it to be positive just yet. I did have some more brown discharge. I'll post a picture later. I called in to the doctor and express my concern with the low progesterone and not getting a positive until it's too late. And wala, I'm sitting at the doctors as I type waiting to get my blood drawn. They are doing a beta-hcg and a progesterone level. So I'll know something as early as tomorrow morning!! Kinda nervous! Lol

Wish me luck!!! :)


----------



## Affyash

Oh wow Haley that's great news! That's how doctors are supposed to be! FX this is it for you! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## kristix

FINGERS CROSSED!!!
good luck!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Thats good!
I'm 10dpo and after a call today to the drs with the complaint "I'm always blooming bleeding!" I'm getting bloods done sometime between CD2-4, followed by an appointment on my predicted CD10 for an examination, and then depending on what my bloods and exam show we'll see what happens next.

I've taken the TTC out of the equation now, I think I will get a answer by just explaining I have unexplained bleeding, rather than saying I think it affects my fertility and getting "keep trying for a few more months and come back".


----------



## Haleytivet

Impet Limpet said:


> Thats good!
> I'm 10dpo and after a call today to the drs with the complaint "I'm always blooming bleeding!" I'm getting bloods done sometime between CD2-4, followed by an appointment on my predicted CD10 for an examination, and then depending on what my bloods and exam show we'll see what happens next.
> 
> I've taken the TTC out of the equation now, I think I will get a answer by just explaining I have unexplained bleeding, rather than saying I think it affects my fertility and getting "keep trying for a few more months and come back".

At least you're getting somewhere! Hopefully they'll find out and be able to explain the bleeding.

Finger's crossed for you!!!


----------



## Nada A

so i still had spotting today in the morning and was only very very light..and when i read a post someone posted in a different site it gave me hope !
a woman was experiencing spotting from 7dpo ! and then she got her BFP ...
tomorrow my af is due if it didn't show up i'm definitely doing another test !
no my boobs really hurt and i have constipation and gassy sorry TMI :D 
now it's 10 Pm in my city and i've been wiping a couple of hours now there's no spotting..


----------



## Haleytivet

OK Ladies I told you I would post a picture of my latest CM. This was this morning.

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i209/spazticsmiles/photo-1.jpg

I had a small amount of blood last night so I figured this was just remnants of that (old blood)

Not sure if I'll be checking my CM again but if I do and find anything interesting I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## blondie1069

Hi Haleytivet! I just wanted to say that is exactly what my IB looked like with my son. I had it for 2 days, even had to wear a pad and the day after it stopped I got my BFP!! It was the exact same colors of red/brown. Mine happen after we had sex. The dr said I got IB because when my son implanted he implanted very hard and caused a bruise and bleeding (hope that makes sense, thats how they described it to me)

Good luck and hope you get that BFP!!

Cant wait to hear about your bloodwork!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Mine looked like that this evening at around 18:00, 10dpo.


----------



## Haleytivet

blondie1069 said:


> Hi Haleytivet! I just wanted to say that is exactly what my IB looked like with my son. I had it for 2 days, even had to wear a pad and the day after it stopped I got my BFP!! It was the exact same colors of red/brown. Mine happen after we had sex. The dr said I got IB because when my son implanted he implanted very hard and caused a bruise and bleeding (hope that makes sense, thats how they described it to me)
> 
> Good luck and hope you get that BFP!!
> 
> Cant wait to hear about your bloodwork!




Impet Limpet said:


> Mine looked like that this evening at around 18:00, 10dpo.

Oh that makes me feel so good! Thanks for ya'll replies! :) I just hope I get my BFP tomorrow - either with my hpt or with the doctors. Good thing is that if I get a negative with the urine I still have hope that it will be positive in the blood!!! :)


----------



## wendyk1

Haleytivet said:


> blondie1069 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Haleytivet! I just wanted to say that is exactly what my IB looked like with my son. I had it for 2 days, even had to wear a pad and the day after it stopped I got my BFP!! It was the exact same colors of red/brown. Mine happen after we had sex. The dr said I got IB because when my son implanted he implanted very hard and caused a bruise and bleeding (hope that makes sense, thats how they described it to me)
> 
> Good luck and hope you get that BFP!!
> 
> Cant wait to hear about your bloodwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impet Limpet said:
> 
> 
> Mine looked like that this evening at around 18:00, 10dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that makes me feel so good! Thanks for ya'll replies! :) I just hope I get my BFP tomorrow - either with my hpt or with the doctors. Good thing is that if I get a negative with the urine I still have hope that it will be positive in the blood!!! :)Click to expand...

Have my fingers crossed for you-I will be stalking!! :happydance:


----------



## lian_83

Hey thanks for posting these pics. It's good to compare notes. I have always spotted but never gotten a BFP (for almost 3 years), BUT my spotting never looks like that... So, yours could really be IB.


----------



## Haleytivet

Well I just got my blood work back. A BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!! What the hell?? lol

So then now my question is why am I getting this bleeding/discharge so early?

My progesterone level was 10.9 actually pretty good but I don't know what it's supposed to be in a not pregnant person. I know when I was preggo it was only 1 so makes me wonder why it's so high and and I'm not pregnant. 

So at least we know this bleeding wasn't implantation bleeding - or maybe it was and it just didn't stick :(

Who knows, but on to the next cycle!


----------



## DooDah

Hey :)

Sorry about the bfn with the bloods but thank you so so much for posting those pics. I think there should be a sticky thread to compare, it might be tmi for some but I think most women really would be massively interested and feel better advised!


----------



## Haleytivet

DooDah said:


> Hey :)
> 
> Sorry about the bfn with the bloods but thank you so so much for posting those pics. I think there should be a sticky thread to compare, it might be tmi for some but I think most women really would be massively interested and feel better advised!

Thanks!! I think next cycle I am going to take pictures daily. Once I do get my BFP then I'll have something for people to compare/etc. I think it helps if you had something to look at. It kinda relieves some anxiety knowing other people are having the same etc...


----------



## Impet Limpet

Sad you got a BFN, nothings happening for me either, I'm in for another cycle - my temp dropped this morning, so AF is deffo on the way, and I'm still spotting red and brown. (Ps few things make me angrier than being told I'm not out til AF shows :winkwink:! I'd rather rule myself out and be surprised than cling onto a highly unlikely scenario)

On a positive note (for me) once AF arrives I can have my bloods done, I'm going to push to have my spotting investigated because at the end of the day it is intermenstrual bleeding and I should have it checked out. Until I was TTC I thought I had long periods but I had been counting spotting as my first day of AF giving me a long bleed, it's actually 4-5 spotting, 2-3 days AF followed by more spotting.


----------



## Impet Limpet

Maybe we should do a spotting thread with pics :haha::haha: where we post a daily pic for a month lol! like the cervix project


----------



## DooDah

Haleytivet said:


> DooDah said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> Sorry about the bfn with the bloods but thank you so so much for posting those pics. I think there should be a sticky thread to compare, it might be tmi for some but I think most women really would be massively interested and feel better advised!
> 
> Thanks!! I think next cycle I am going to take pictures daily. Once I do get my BFP then I'll have something for people to compare/etc. I think it helps if you had something to look at. It kinda relieves some anxiety knowing other people are having the same etc...Click to expand...

That sounds like a really good idea! We should get a group of girls together to do it! I just googled the beautiful cervix project that one of the girls mentioned and it's fascinating and like you said reassuring that others are going through the same thing!


----------



## Haleytivet

Impet Limpet said:


> Maybe we should do a spotting thread with pics :haha::haha: where we post a daily pic for a month lol! like the cervix project




DooDah said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DooDah said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> Sorry about the bfn with the bloods but thank you so so much for posting those pics. I think there should be a sticky thread to compare, it might be tmi for some but I think most women really would be massively interested and feel better advised!
> 
> Thanks!! I think next cycle I am going to take pictures daily. Once I do get my BFP then I'll have something for people to compare/etc. I think it helps if you had something to look at. It kinda relieves some anxiety knowing other people are having the same etc...Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a really good idea! We should get a group of girls together to do it! I just googled the beautiful cervix project that one of the girls mentioned and it's fascinating and like you said reassuring that others are going through the same thing!Click to expand...

I love this idea!! Let's start one!!!


----------



## Affyash

Well that just sucks about the BFN!!! Did they give you an hcg number or just tell you it was negative? I was so hoping this ib for you! When is AF actually due? FX for the next month!


----------



## Haleytivet

Affyash said:


> Well that just sucks about the BFN!!! Did they give you an hcg number or just tell you it was negative? I was so hoping this ib for you! When is AF actually due? FX for the next month!

Thanks!! Im not quite sure when AF is due because i ovulated early. But if i go by my iphone app then its feb 9 :( They did give me a number! I always ask now! Lol it was <1 :(


----------



## Affyash

Ugh fark! OK totally not preg, but a girl has to hope! But your progesterone was up so WTF on the spotting?! Did they give you any insight as to why this was happening? Any answers at all? I'd be going mad if I were you, I'm so sorry. I also had a mc back in Aug so I totally know how you must be feeling with all that's going on. Hang in there hun, your day WILL come and we'll all share in it together!


----------



## Affyash

On another note is there ANY way whatsoever that this might have been heavy O bleeding? Like maybe you tried to O earlier in the month, but actually did when the bleeding was happening?? I know, I'm clutching at straws, but you never know!


----------



## DooDah

Haleytivet said:


> Impet Limpet said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a spotting thread with pics :haha::haha: where we post a daily pic for a month lol! like the cervix project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DooDah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DooDah said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> Sorry about the bfn with the bloods but thank you so so much for posting those pics. I think there should be a sticky thread to compare, it might be tmi for some but I think most women really would be massively interested and feel better advised!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I think next cycle I am going to take pictures daily. Once I do get my BFP then I'll have something for people to compare/etc. I think it helps if you had something to look at. It kinda relieves some anxiety knowing other people are having the same etc...Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a really good idea! We should get a group of girls together to do it! I just googled the beautiful cervix project that one of the girls mentioned and it's fascinating and like you said reassuring that others are going through the same thing!Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea!! Let's start one!!!Click to expand...

Shall we make a group over in groups?

I know you from somewhere, is it the anti witch spray group? :hugs:


----------



## Haleytivet

Affyash said:


> On another note is there ANY way whatsoever that this might have been heavy O bleeding? Like maybe you tried to O earlier in the month, but actually did when the bleeding was happening?? I know, I'm clutching at straws, but you never know!

LOL.. No clue! Next month maybe I'll just try BD'ing every other day for the full month! HAHA...


----------



## Haleytivet

DooDah said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impet Limpet said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a spotting thread with pics :haha::haha: where we post a daily pic for a month lol! like the cervix project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DooDah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DooDah said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> Sorry about the bfn with the bloods but thank you so so much for posting those pics. I think there should be a sticky thread to compare, it might be tmi for some but I think most women really would be massively interested and feel better advised!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I think next cycle I am going to take pictures daily. Once I do get my BFP then I'll have something for people to compare/etc. I think it helps if you had something to look at. It kinda relieves some anxiety knowing other people are having the same etc...Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a really good idea! We should get a group of girls together to do it! I just googled the beautiful cervix project that one of the girls mentioned and it's fascinating and like you said reassuring that others are going through the same thing!Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea!! Let's start one!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Shall we make a group over in groups?
> 
> I know you from somewhere, is it the anti witch spray group? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes we can make it in groups! 

and yep! That's where. I first started staalking you ladies in your thread last month :)


----------



## Affyash

Hey, while we're on it, I came across a post about SMEP last night and it intrigued me so I thought I'd share the site I found...sounds reasonable! :) I might just give it a shot!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## Haleytivet

Affyash said:


> Hey, while we're on it, I came across a post about SMEP last night and it intrigued me so I thought I'd share the site I found...sounds reasonable! :) I might just give it a shot!
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

That's what we've folllowed the last 2 cycles!! I think it's a great plan... I just wish I'd fall pregnant :) haha


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'd be interested in contributing to the group! Day by day pictures :haha:


----------



## Affyash

Aw schucks! Wish I could be more help! TTC just plain sucks!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Affyash said:


> Hey, while we're on it, I came across a post about SMEP last night and it intrigued me so I thought I'd share the site I found...sounds reasonable! :) I might just give it a shot!
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


I did that last cycle, I quite like it it gives reassurance we're doing it frequently enough.


----------

